# [Wifi]Installation de gentoo sur portable ibm thinkpad

## Dark7

Salut,

Voila j' ai imprimer le guide de gentoo puis sur un vieux portable ibm thinkpad je lance le cd minimale de gentoo et il ne trouve pas ma clé wifi netgear WG111V2 ni le wlan0 il trouve que le lo donc j' ai essayer avec net-setup rien non plus vous pouvez m' aidez svp   :Confused: 

Merci d' avance et bonne soirée   :Very Happy: Last edited by Dark7 on Mon Mar 19, 2007 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nico_calais

As tu essayé de lancer un autre licecd comme la knoppix ? Si cette dernière reconnait l'une de tes cartes, tu pourras alors effectuer l'installation gentoo à partir de ce livecd. je pense que tous les outils nécessaires disponibles sur le livecd gentoo le sont aussi sous knoppix.

----------

## zsfrack

Voila un bon site avec des guides pour installer Linux sur les portables : http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ibm.html

C'est pas des guides pour gentoo mais ca peut t'aider.

----------

## Dark7

Je vais regarder sinon je ferai avec le live cd de ubuntu merci   :Smile: 

Edit: http://pepper.linuxfocus.org/~guido/gentoo-tp600e/ j' ai trouver ça mais je ne comprend pas trop^^   :Confused: 

----------

## kement84

Peut être que quand tu lances le cd il faut mettre en paramètre le fait de démarrer les ports usb.

En effet, moi qui utilise une carte pcmcia ethernet, je dois ecrire gentoo dopcmcia.

Alors essaye de lire les options du boot

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Essaie aussi de reformatter ton titre histoire qu'il soit conforme aux normes du forum.   :Wink: 

----------

## kement84

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Essaie aussi de reformatter ton titre histoire qu'il soit conforme aux normes du forum.  

 

J'osais pas le dire vu que je suis un noob...merci le vétéran

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *kement84 wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Essaie aussi de reformatter ton titre histoire qu'il soit conforme aux normes du forum.   
> 
> J'osais pas le dire vu que je suis un noob...merci le vétéran

 

Ha ça fait plaisir   :Laughing:  , mais bon, tu peux faire la remarque aussi, c'est pour le bien être de tous les utilisateurs du forum.

----------

## yoyo

 *kement84 wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Essaie aussi de reformatter ton titre histoire qu'il soit conforme aux normes du forum.   J'osais pas le dire vu que je suis un noob...merci le vétéran

 Il n'y a pas de raison : "la valeur n'attend pas le nombre de années !".   :Wink: 

PS : qui saura me dire de qui est cette citation (en n'utilisant que sa propre cervelle et pas celle de google ou wikipedia) ??

----------

## kement84

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> qui saura me dire de qui est cette citation (en n'utilisant que sa propre cervelle et pas celle de google ou wikipedia) ??

 

Un écrivain mais je ne suis plus sûr. Corneille ou Racine non???

----------

## kement84

Je vote Corneille alors

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> Je vote Corneille alors

 

+1

----------

## kement84

Sinon le pauvre Dark7 n'a toujours pas de réponse à son probléme.

Qu'est ce qu'il en est de tout ce qu'on a proposé???

----------

## Dark7

Ba je ne sais pas comment activer le sports usb car c' ets peut etre ça^^ vous pouvez me dire et je vais reformater mon titre^^   :Wink: 

Merci d' avance

----------

## kement84

 *Dark7 wrote:*   

> vous pouvez me dire et je vais reformater mon titre^^   

 

Et bien lis la charte du forum...

Petit indice il faut mettre une sorte d'aperçu du sujet entre crochets...

----------

## kement84

Sinon il faut peut etre aller dans le bios et vérifier que les ports usb démarrent dès l'allumage du PC.

----------

## zsfrack

Je pense que c'est seulement un problème de pilotes.

Un guide pour installé les pilotes des netgears sous Mandrake : http://www.netgear-forum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31299

Cela peut etre facilement adaptable pour gentoo

----------

## kement84

Sans installer les pilotes, il faut peut etre démarrer les modules comme indiqués au début du handbook (chapitre 3)

----------

## nemo13

 *Dark7 wrote:*   

> clé wifi netgear WG111V2 

 

bonsoir,

j'ai la même clef usb testée sur mon fixe ( port usb2 ) et un portable sony (port usb1 )

je l'ai faite marchée avec ndiswrapper + le driver du CD d'install.

A+

----------

## Dark7

Oki mais comment tu a fait pour mettre ndiswrapper et quelle boot tu a mit stp???   :Cool: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour,

1) ce que j'ai rajouté dans le noyau:

```
# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

# Network testing

# 

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# 

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

# 

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m
```

ATTENTION 1): 

je n'ai mis que CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m car ma wanadoo-box est le vieux modèle qui ne fonctionnent qu'en wep.

ATENTION 2) : ne pas prendre CONFIG_IEEE80211 du noyau ( chez moi ---> un oups )

2) pour ndiswrapper :

en prealable il te faut 

```
net-wireless/wireless-tools

     Available versions:  27-r1 28 (~)29_pre10

     Installed versions:  29_pre10(14:22:42 03.02.2007)(multicall nls)
```

j'ai la 29-prè car je suis en ~

puis tu emerges :

```
 net-wireless/ndiswrapper

     Available versions:  1.33 (~)1.34 (~)1.35 (~)1.36 (~)1.37 (~)1.38

     Installed versions:  1.37(19:43:06 28.02.2007)(-debug kernel_linux usb)
```

 n'oublies pas le drapeau usb.

tu lis le man et valà.

ATTENTION 3 : prend le fichier inf de ton CD d'install et pas celui du site de netgear pour la raison suivante :

ton chips est peut-être différent   :Confused:  .

pour chez moi avant d'utiliser ifplug j'avais fait le grouik suivant :

```
cat /usr/local/bin/wifi

#!/bin/bash

# 2007-01-20 jlp

# bascule manuelle de reseau filaire vers wifi

#

sudo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

#

sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid CELUI-DE-MA-BOX

sudo iwconfig wlan0 key restricted MA-WEP-EN-HEXA-STYLE-0a1b2c3d4e

#

sudo ifconfig wlan0 10.0.0.20 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1

#

#ni plus ni moins!
```

A+

----------

## Dark7

Oula je vais essayer ed comprendre mais comemnt ajouter le fichier que ma passer??? et comment mettre ndiswrapper et aussi le .inf jsuis noob excuse^^   :Embarassed: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Dark7 wrote:*   

> Oula je vais essayer ed comprendre mais comemnt ajouter le fichier que ma passer??? et comment mettre ndiswrapper et aussi le .inf jsuis noob excuse^^  

 

oups ! je n'avais pas fait attention que tu débutes.

Pour contourner ce problème et afin que tu puisses installer ta gentoo, t'est-il possible d'avoir une connexion ethernet "filaire"

sur ton portable ?

l'instal serait moins chaude.

A+

----------

## Dark7

heuu non   :Crying or Very sad:   j' ai la haine^^

----------

